# Parachutist Smock



## Cadpat20 (30 Jan 2006)

Can any one tell me if CF used a Olive Drab Para Smock some time in mid 70s early 80s ?


----------



## Chimo (30 Jan 2006)

Yes, when the Canadian Airborne Regiment first formed the Paratrooper's Smock was a heavily Olive Drab, nylon type material. It was almost the same design as the more familiar camouflage smock the SSF started to wear.


----------



## Lerch (30 Jan 2006)

Would this be what you're thinking of?





The OD smock was followed by the tan DPM smock (mid-80's) and then the gold DPM smock (early-90's).


----------



## Cadpat20 (30 Jan 2006)

No it is more like the one Chimo described I posted a pic of it.


----------



## Bartok5 (30 Jan 2006)

Cadpat20,

The smock in the photo that Lerch linked to is the same as the smock in your photo above.  The only difference being that the example Lerch shows has undergone typical user modifications for the era.  Those modifications included replacing the original felt facing of the collar with nylon camouflage parachute material, installing a elasticized band in the waist to give a more tailored appearance, and adding a white name-tape.  I did a lot of photo-based research to get that particular smock "correct" for the late 1950's time-frame.   If you go to the "North America" page on my web-site you will also see an original, unmodified OG Nylon Parachutists' smock which retains the original felt collar facing, lacks the elasticized waist, etc.  

Typical modifications and wearing/placement of insignia varied during the period that the OG Nylon smocks were in use.  The smocks were in production from the early 1950s through to the mid 1960's, although the lack of a replacment smock meant that those who had them continued to wear the OG smocks well into the early 1970's.   The "Reverse DPM" Parachutist's smock was designed in 1974 and entered production in 1975.  I say "Reverse DPM", because if you examine the pattern you will see that Green and Brown colours have been reversed in the Canadian version of the British DPM.  This lends the Canadian DPM a larger overall percentage of earth tones.  The development of the DPM Parachutists' smock is detailed in an appendix to Rui Amaral's book "Eat Your Weakest Man".

You can compare examples of the various Canadian Para smocks on my web-site, which Lerch has linked to above.  To my knowledge, the only distinct colour variant of the DPM smock that I am missing is a the one that used dark green (vice medium green) and a deeper "rust" shade (in lieu of the tan or gold).  Those were the least commonly encountered colour scheme.  

Here's a link to the "North America" page (you can navigate elsewhere from there):     http://www.geocities.com/canuck_infantry/North_America.html  

Unfortunately, my web-site is long overdue for an update.  I have approximately 50 new international camo patterns to add.  I've just been too busy and/or lazy to get around to it.  Someday....

Cheers,

Mark C


----------



## basxav (1 Feb 2006)

Mark:
I look forward to the additions. I really appreciate the photos. They give me ideas for my 1/6 scale figure kitbashing as well as learning new stuff that keeps me on the cutting edge of textile technology ;D  
xavier


----------



## armchair (8 Feb 2006)

I collect Military clothing most is Canadian I have two tan jump smocks as well as one green one.None have any rank or jump wings
on them If was to set them up with the correct jumpwings flags ect.what should I be looking for.Also I have started to collect webbing.
If I want the right set for the Green I should be looking for 1964 pattern webbing? Pattern 1982 should do for the tan one?


----------



## armchair (8 Feb 2006)

P S Mark you going to get your web site backup or are my bookmark out of date?


----------



## Lerch (9 Feb 2006)

For jumpwings, obviously keep an eye out for the Canadian wings (white maple leaf) and a Pathfinders badge (torch). Aside from that, their were British, US and French para wings worn (when the soldier completed the course) in the spot that the wings were worn by that country (take a look at the smock pictures I linked earlier).

Were the collars of the DPM smocks ever replaced like the OD ones?


----------



## armchair (9 Feb 2006)

None of them have been modify.


----------



## Bartok5 (9 Feb 2006)

Armchair,

For correct badging of the various Canadian Para Smocks I recommend basing your efforts on the smocks shown on my web-site.  I did a fair amount of photographic research to ensure that they are correctly configured for their respective eras.  The book "In Search of Pegasus" provided a very useful reference, as did several others.  

The OD Green smocks are correct if left plain, or if badged like the "user-modified" version on my site.  The badging on the latter smock is based on a 1950's-dated photo that I had, which clearly showed the composition (eg.  post-WW II Battle-Dress ranks, Korea-era wings, white name-tape with stencilled lettering) and placement of those badges.

The "Reverse DPM" smocks are similarly badged for specific time-frames, based on direct photo evidence.  The badging of the DPM smocks frequently changed over the years.  The rank insignia went from the sleeves to the epaulet slip-ons, then back to the sleeves.  The red and white Canada flag was worn only on the left shoulder, then on both shoulders, then (most recently) switched to the OD flag on the left shoulder only.  Before the flags, the embroidered OD Green "Canada" tabs were worn on both shoulders.  Placement of the Pathfinder badge, name-tape, Canadian wings, U.S. wings and foreign wings remained pretty much consistent throughout the DPM smock's service life.  A Lerch pointed out, the German, French or British wings were worn on the right shoulder.  Only one set could be worn, even if the individual was entitled to all three.  A minor correction to what Lerch said however, is that they were always worn on the right shoulder of the Canadian smock - not necessarily where the host nation would wear them (eg. the French wear their wings on their chest)

I have never encountered a Canadian DPM Para Smock with a modified collar-facing, nor any other visible modification.  They were kept "as issued" and standardized due to their use as more of a garrison jacket than an actual field smock.  They were worn for jumping, but not used much in the field.  The DPM smocks aren't terribly durable (the pocket snaps are always breaking), and they are prone to accelerated fading from normal laundering.  Not good field kit.

The collar-facings were frequently replaced on the OG smocks because the original wool/felt facing material tended to wear out at the neck-line.   That, and I'm told it was considered quite "fashionable" to have the camo nylon parachute material added for a bit of "flair".   Same with having the waist elasticized for a more "tailored" appearance.

Some Canadian Airborne Regiment insignia can be purchased on-line from Joe Drouin's "Airborne Kit-Shop".  Just do a Google search for "Joe Drouin Enterprises".  That's where I got the Pathfinder insignia, and the OG Canadian wings.  For the remainder (OG rank insignia, Airborne Regiment shoulder titles, etc) you will have to hunt around at militaria stores or gun-shows.  You can try "The Supply Sergeant" store in Edmonton - they have a good selection of new-condition Airborne Regiment insignia.  Pricey, but they have it.

For web-gear, the 64 Pattern is correct for both the OG Nylon smock and the Reverse DPM smock.  The 64 pattern gear spans the service life of both smock designs, as it remained in Reg F service until 1982.  The OG Nylon smock was used as late as the early 1970s, and the Reverse DPM smock was introduced in 1975.  If you want the correct web gear to go with an earlier rendition of the OG Nylon smock, then you will need to source the 51 Pattern web-gear.  The discussion forum at www.canadiansoldiers.com should be able to provide you with sources for the 51 Pattern gear. 

The link to my web-site changed when I re-loaded the introductory page a few months ago.  Use the links above to get there, then refresh your bookmark.  Hopefully I'll get around to doing the update within the next couple of months.  I'm kind of busy with other things right now, such as unpacking a garage full of moving boxes now that my basement is finally finished.....

Cheers,


----------



## Yeoman (12 Feb 2006)

took this picture at the airborne museum on base not too long ago.
just thought I'd share it since they were asking
Greg


----------



## cadettrooper (24 Feb 2006)

does anyone know what is worn in place of the airborne jump smock today? (IE...CPC, para coys) have they made one in cadpat? or do they just wear their combat shirt? ???


----------



## Bartok5 (24 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> does anyone know what is worn in place of the airborne jump smock today? (IE...CPC, para coys) have they made one in cadpat? or do they just wear their combat shirt? ???



They wear the standard-issue CADPAT combat uniform with ICE outerwear.


----------



## armchair (26 Feb 2006)

In the research I have been doing on airborne .I would like to know if Canadian Airborne were part 
of Allied Command Europe (ACE) in the 1960s.
If so did they ever wear that units shoulder flash? 
Did the airborne trooper wear trade badges on there jump smocks?
Would they use airborne titles the were sewn on the smock or slip on?
Were there shoulder flashs for the Mobile Strike Force (1948-58
Before Special Service Force were the any shoulder flash used?


----------

